

New York Marathon 2014: Ex-Distance Star Is Taking It Slower - mooreds
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/29/sports/new-york-marathon-2014-ex-distance-star-is-taking-it-slower.html

======
runamok
Thanks for posting this. Bob Kennedy is one of my heroes. He used to be the
only American to break 13:00 for the 5k. I remember with two laps to go he
tried to win the 5k in the olympics in Atlanta. I met him once at the Chicago
Marathon and no one recognized him or was in line to talk to him.

I was so sad that he was in a car accident where he was rear-ended at high
speed shortly before he had to qualify in the Olympic Trials. I hope he can
find happiness and peace in his running now.

